# bear young gun II beware



## randall lark (Feb 21, 2009)

I recently purchased 2 bear young gun IIs . for my boys one 8 and one 11 so i ordered a 20 - 50 lb for the 11 year old and a 15 to 40lb for the 8 year old . with a draw length adjustment of 13 to 27 inches i thought this would cover my boys for years to come , well guess what bear has what they call a sliding scale on ther draw length and draw weight . has anyone else ever heard of this. Is this common in youth bows . i know i have never heard of it for example my 11 year old needs a 20 inch draw length and about 22lbs draw weight starting out. but .at 20 inch draw length and the limb bolts backed out the maximun of 3 turns (per the owners manual ) the daw weight is at 34lbs . and on my youngest sons bow it is basically the same thing . i have tried to go through bear customer service but with no luck they even list a 29 lb max limbs in the owners manual and i offered to buy 2 sets and they tell me they are unavailable . just wanted to check and see if anyone else has run into this problem , or if someone might have a fix . i wish i had known about this sliding scale i would have never picked up a bear bow 

thanks every one 
nearly a thousand dollars in 2 bows and accessies and still throwing rocks

and thank you 

bear archery for nothing 





























































bear archery thank you


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Are you talking about a Truth II Young Gun bow? 
If so, Sorry you don't like em, I myself thought they were pretty neat. 
They are designed to cover the vast length and poundage range for kids and still be used as the kids grow. 
I guess it isnt for everyone.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Most have the same thing, Mathews, Bear. Darton has two settings so you can acheive a little higher and lower weights for the same draw. For instance the first setting will have dw from 17-35# and the 2nd from 25-50# make sure you don't have a second setting!


----------



## randall lark (Feb 21, 2009)

yes that is it the bear truth young gun II. yes it has a draw length adjustment of 13to 27 inches and they tell you it has a draw weight of 20 to 50 lb, but the ony way you can acheive 20lb of draw weight is to back the limb bolts out 3 turns of course which is the maximun stated in the owners manual and set it on 13 in draw. ok if you increase the draw length to 14 inches, poundage increases the chart on there web site shows the minimun draw weight for that particular draw length but the chart is actually misleading the scale on the 50lb bow shows 50lbs at 27 inches then it shows the scale down to a 13 inch draw at 22lb and it make you think that you still have the 3 turns on the limb bolts to back out at 22 lb but on my 50 lb bow set with the limbs bottomed out at 55lb on 27 inches then set the draw weight to 13 inches at the draw weight changes to 32 lb then if you back the limb bolts out 3 turns it drops to 20 lb i have personally never in my life seen a bow with a cam like this as far as the way it adjust. i thought that i would be able to set the draw length and adjust the weight to anywhere in the 20 to 50 lb range but it doesnt seem to work like that 
thanks


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that

had the same problem with my wifes apprentice

hence i sold it days after i figured out i couldnt get it down below 40lbs

the pse chaos bows have 30, 40, or 50lb max limbs...i dont think they go down to that short of a DL though. 

Between that irritating little thing they didnt mention in the bear advertisement and the poor fit and finish of the bow i dont think i will be purchasing bear products for a while.


----------



## Brian T (Feb 16, 2010)

john5mt said:


> had the same problem with my wifes apprentice


I might be missing something but my wife's apprentice is set at 26 dl and 32lb dw. She is currently pulling 36lbs. We had it set that way at the shop and she's been shooting it for a few months now without any issues. I will agree that the finish of the pink camo doesn't look near as good as the photos.


----------



## stinkydoodle (Mar 13, 2010)

i dont know any thing about the bear bows. but i did recently buy my two sons diamond razors edge. my youngest sons bow is 19" and 30# . i have set the bow at different draw weights and checked it on the scale. it always comes out to 30# i havent had any of the troubles that you are talking about. if you can get rid of the bear bows i would seriosly consider checking out the diamond


----------



## stinkydoodle (Mar 13, 2010)

the diamond bows will go from30-60# without changing limbs and the draw lenght goes from 19-29"


----------



## renegadendn (Aug 31, 2009)

just purchased an appentice for my daughter age 11. DL 21/30#


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

*Research before you buy!!*



randall lark said:


> I recently purchased 2 bear young gun IIs . for my boys one 8 and one 11 so i ordered a 20 - 50 lb for the 11 year old and a 15 to 40lb for the 8 year old . with a draw length adjustment of 13 to 27 inches i thought this would cover my boys for years to come , well guess what bear has what they call a sliding scale on ther draw length and draw weight . has anyone else ever heard of this. Is this common in youth bows . i know i have never heard of it for example my 11 year old needs a 20 inch draw length and about 22lbs draw weight starting out. but .at 20 inch draw length and the limb bolts backed out the maximun of 3 turns (per the owners manual ) the daw weight is at 34lbs . and on my youngest sons bow it is basically the same thing . i have tried to go through bear customer service but with no luck they even list a 29 lb max limbs in the owners manual and i offered to buy 2 sets and they tell me they are unavailable . just wanted to check and see if anyone else has run into this problem , or if someone might have a fix . i wish i had known about this sliding scale i would have never picked up a bear bow
> 
> thanks every one
> nearly a thousand dollars in 2 bows and accessies and still throwing rocks
> ...



The advertising is pretty straight forward and describes this clearly. Just because you didn't read it doesn't make it Bears fault. This is directly from the Bear website for the Young Gun.

All of the youth bows that can reach to 40lbs are just like this. They have draw length specific weights.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

By the way, the Diamond edge is the same way.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Dec 5, 2007)

bbloom96 said:


> The advertising is pretty straight forward and describes this clearly. Just because you didn't read it doesn't make it Bears fault. This is directly from the Bear website for the Young Gun.
> 
> All of the youth bows that can reach to 40lbs are just like this. They have draw length specific weights.


What's "clear" about it? It shows peak weight, not the minimum that it can be set at fior each length.


----------



## randall lark (Feb 21, 2009)

i am not here to argue the facts but to warn people who are looking for a bow for there child to shoot that this is not the bow . i personally have never heard of a( sliding poundage scale ) this is what bear calls it in the owners manual. and i checked the web sight again and correct me if i am wrong but i dont remember them mentioning this .i guess i am a big dummy but when i see it advertised at 20 - 50 lbs and 14 to 27 inches i just expect the weight of 20 to 50 lbs to be achievable over the entire draw length of 14 to 27 inches or almost all of it .but it wont . it dont even come close .in the bear owners manual they list a 29lb max limb also, but it is not available . this would have eliminated my problems i know because i emailed and offered to buy 2 sets .i can not speak of all youth bows just this bear bow . now let me address the sliding poundage scale .once again i am a big dummy but let see if i can explain this the 50lb scale for example it shows peak weight at the top of the scale and it says nothing about taking poundage off with limb bolts so i assume these weights below it are due to draw length adjustments and for example 20 inch draw at 36 lb i would assume i still have 3 turn to back out on my limb bolts , which i would think would give me 10 more lbs down but not, 20 inches of draw at 36 lb is with 3 turns out on the limb bolts and is the minumum achievable draw weight for a 20 inch draw . unless you make a set of longer strings and cables or you back the limb bolts out more than three turn both of which void warrantty .once again i am not here to argue.I am here to make people like myself who do not understand a sliding scale aware of it and to understand what they are getting into. 
0


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

To tell the truth I would have assumed that the lowest weight could be acheived reguardless of the draw length initially. After looking at the scale it does seem sort of obvious that if the peak weight alters with draw length then the lowest weight would also follow. One of those perspective things I guess, you don't see it until your looking for it. 

I'm wondering if you couldn't alter the draw weight by setting the bow to a shorter length and then taking a few twists out of the string to give it a longer draw?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

john5mt said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> had the same problem with my wifes apprentice
> 
> ...


The PSE Chaos will go down to 17 inches for draw length. They aren't close on draw weight range (they tend to run over poundage but have the 10 pound range for high/low), but that's typical of any X-Force based bow. Right now, my 8 year old son's two PSE Chaos bows are 40-50# bows, set to 41 pounds, at 21 inch draw length.

-Steve


----------



## TMall (Mar 20, 2010)

Try the razor edge or nuclear ice.
you can buy lower lb limbs for the razor edge and the nuclear ice is 14" - 24"
draw weight 10 to 29


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Darton has it such that on one peg you can acheive 15-35lbs with all draw lengths the other peg is from 25-50lbs in all draw lengths. You simply change draw modules, they even include the universal mod for those that use them for bow fishing.


----------



## beaverman (Jun 21, 2008)

Most of the youth bows with a big DL range have the same issue with the sliding DW scale. I bought my kids whisper creek youth bows and ran into the same exact problem you are facing. At the proper draw length the draw weight doesn't work out for them.


----------



## Scoutnhunt (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry to hear about all the trouble with the Bear youth bows .......... not that it is any help, but I stepped my 13 y/o lefty son into a Diamond Razor Edge last year and it does everything just as advertised. 

I did some research here first and was glad.

Hope you get the problems worked out.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bbloom96 said:


> By the way, the Diamond edge is the same way.


same way as what??? the edge bows arent dependent on DL for draw weight


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

> The PSE Chaos will go down to 17 inches for draw length. They aren't close on draw weight range (they tend to run over poundage but have the 10 pound range for high/low), but that's typical of any X-Force based bow. Right now, my 8 year old son's two PSE Chaos bows are 40-50# bows, set to 41 pounds, at 21 inch draw length.


That must be the dual cammed one cuz she has a single and it only does 24"-28"


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

You still have the receipt don't you ?? Return them........:thumbs_up


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

Was going to buy the Apprentice for my daughter but she couldn't pull the minimum DW for her DL, I thought that was kinda crappy, she's 23.5", and the min. weight @ that length was like 28lbs, Darton Ranger III solved that problem, great bow for kids!


----------



## HotKat (Mar 6, 2010)

bbloom96 said:


> The advertising is pretty straight forward and describes this clearly. Just because you didn't read it doesn't make it Bears fault. This is directly from the Bear website for the Young Gun.
> 
> All of the youth bows that can reach to 40lbs are just like this. They have draw length specific weights.


that shows you the peak weight but shows nothing about the min. weight at a specific length which is the issue


----------



## vkrules (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi, I purchased 1 for my 10 year old and thought the sliding scale was self explanatory and very accurate .But after checking the manual I see your problem , bear should print the adjustable range for each draw length for the novice archer. Take it back to The archery shop that sold it they should have informed you how it works.( over here they are only sold by archery stores) Great little bow and I would recommend them to anyone. And yes most youth bows are like this and most don't give as much information as Bear do.Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## bambieslayer (Apr 7, 2010)

I bought a diamond edge for my daughter "she's 14 now and has lost interest" set it up for my 8 yr. old stepson 2 weeks ago just by moving the modules took less than 5 minutes he needs work on his form but the bow shoots well and is easy to work on for me no press req'd allen wrench and a lawn chair she was at 26 and 45 # he's at 19 and 30# roughly as I dont have a scale at the house


----------



## craig76 (Oct 23, 2008)

You can back limb bolts off more than 3 turns we sell alot of those bear bows.


----------



## randall lark (Feb 21, 2009)

yes thats what i ended up doing for now, i am going to make a new set of strings and cables when i get time just to see what a longer set of string and cables will do . i hate to have to do that but after the many conversations with bear customer service , i have come to the conclusion if something does happen to the bow they probably woundnt cover it any way 
thanks


----------

